

Why Startup Entrepreneurs Need to Communicate More Like George Bush Than Al Gore - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/04/why-startup-entrepreneurs-need-to-communicate-like-george-bush-more-than-al-gore/

======
amev
this one is a really good one :)

